# How many times did you leave home as a kid?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Worth watching right to the end... :wink:






Cheers

rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic ! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That was hilarious have you got any more? :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: fantastic! The sandwich part was my favourite


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: LMAO very good mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's lovely innit?

Give him a clip round the ear... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hev said:


> Hev x


It just cossets and cuddles then comes along and bites you on the ass... :lol:


----------

